# W~A~C~K~Y Weather!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Are we closing in on another ICE AGE!
This has been the coldest Summer I can remember. They are talking temps in the 30's tonight and frost! All Summer has been extremely cool this season.

I gotta start thinking about WINTERIZATION....IN AUGUST!! *YIKES!*

We only have one more trip planned before the season is over for us anyway...and that's a five dayer over Labor Day.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Pete if it makes any difference its friggin hot here. We have our exchange student from Bolivia and even he says its hot, and worse its been humid too. Maybe we can some how swap some weather between us. Man I'm sorry to hear its time to put the camper away already for you, didn't you just pull it out last month?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Way too much rain here. It rains nearly every day at 4 just as I leave Ithaca for home. You never know if the sun will be out and it is hot or if it will be a cold cloudy day.

The bride has expressed the 'lets move' many times when the weekend weather is crappy.

We have not been Hot, it is more like 75 during the day then down to 45-50 at night.

Just yucky period.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I agree. Has not been a great summer. I'd say that July and August has been in the low to mid 70's on average. Lot's of rain and cloud.

Normally, we see 80+ for these months.

Oh well. We're going to try camping into late September this year and enjoy the fall colours.

Wayne


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

It's funny how your perspective changes depending on where you are. I think summers that are in the 70's are awesome. I hate it when it gets real hot and humid. It is also so nice to sleep when its cool. Nothing like snuggling under the covers as opposed to laying there sweating on the sheets. When you have summers in the 90's regularly, a day in the 70's is appreciated. A lot of times we choose to go north to vacation just because the cooler temps are welcome.

I understand the part about the rain though. Don't like dreary summers either.

I guess the grass is always greener on the other side, as the saying goes.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We have been absolutely cooking out here in S-Cali. Guess that's just business as usual though sunny


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Ohhhh....the grass is greener alright. With all the rain we've been getting all I do is mow that green grass!!


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Come on down to Central CA. 100 today, which is right on the August average. We either head for the mountains, about 1 hour, or the coast about 2.5 hours & put on a sweatshirt. For us there is something like a feeling of cheating when you have to put on long sleeves during the summer months. No matter where you are. These are truly the dog days here in the San Joaquin Valley. I'm headed for the pool.

TM4


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

If you want some more rain, come up to Elmira and Ithaca, New York today. Imagine this, it is raining again. The lawnmower is about wore out from this year. It does look like it actually may clear up a little, clear up, yeah right. We average 60% cloud cover year 'round.

My pool is barely 70 degrees, not very enjoyable, it did get up to 78 once this year!!









Gloom abounds, again... Come on Mother Nature show us the light.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

It's been a great summer here in North Texas. Only one day of 100 temp's (so far). Lots of rain which has completely refilled almost all the area lakes that have been 10 to 15 ft. below average for several years. Mostly low 90's and many days in the 80's. Usually we would be baking in the 100's and the only moisture would be in the form of humidity. We've done lots of camping the past few weeks because the weather has been wonderful. Hot enough to swim in the day and cool enough for the old camp fire at night. "I'm lovin' it". Another cool front headed our way tonight. It's soooo nice for a change from the usual heat.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Pete,

I gotta agree with you, it's been a weird summer. I'm not complaining too hard (only had to use the camper's A/C once this whole summer) but without the hot stuff it seems like we're going right from Spring to Fall. Our winters here in Iowa don't hold a candle to yours but it still seems like a season that's twice as long as summer.







Anyway, don't count September out yet, we could still see some of that hot muggy weather. I also feel your pain on the end of camping coming up. We're headin' out this weekend then have one more planned in early September. Dang, it all goes so fast. That's how the saying goes, time flys......


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Talk of frost tonight again. I stopped at a farmers stand for some fresh corn. It was pretty tiny stuff. Farmer said with the cool weather, it's about 3 weeks behind normal.

Heck, my tomato plants don't have any red ones yet! Oh well...it keeps the mosquito populations down.

PS....If I saw 100 degrees....I'm sure I'd melt!


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

It's been a great summer here in Illinois. 1 90 degree day in July and mostly high 70's to low 80's the rest of the time. Great cool nites, I love it. I'll take this over 90's anytime.

Dan


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, let's talk weather extremes....this weekend, some of us Northeastern Outbackers got together in Shartlesville, PA. Friday, it was about 95, with 200% humidity, and scattered thunderstorms (they were about 3 feet apart







). Had the A/C on all night Friday. Saturday started off humid, and high 70's, by the time the campfire came around, we had traded our shorts and t-shirts for jeans, and sweat shirts, and more then one furnace was heard kicking on during the night. Was in the high 50's this morning.

I guess we can look at the bright side, it was above freezing....sorry Pete.

Tim


----------

